# suggested handbrake settings for pytivo .mp4 files?



## c-collins (Sep 27, 2003)

I am looking for suggested settings for Handbrake to encode my DVD and Blu-Ray collection to .mp4

The display will be a 52 inch LCD TV. 
I have seen all kinds of suggestions from 700MB file sizes to bit rates of 5000
Looking for that sweetspot in the handbrake settings between file size and quality. I am not worried about encoding times. 

I am currently using the handbrake GUI so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## ic3man (Feb 5, 2005)

I am also looking for recommendations on the recommended handbrake settings. 

Does PYtivo convert these to mpeg 2 on the fly or does it keep it mpeg 4 ?



I have been using mactheripper then converting the videots files to one big mpeg with mpegstreamclip.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

For DVD, handbrake works fine. Use AC3 passthrough for the audio and xxxX480 resolution, strict anamorphic, h264 encoding and an mp4 container.

For BluRay, Handbrake does not work so well as it cannot encode the proper AC3 audio at 448kbps. I would suggest using MeGUI instead which can handle both but the learning curve is a bit more involved.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ic3man said:


> Does PYtivo convert these to mpeg 2 on the fly or does it keep it mpeg 4 ?


Yes.

That is to say, they get converted on pulls, but they won't on pushes to a S3/HD, _if_ they conform to the required format, which is h.264 video / ac3 or aac audio / mp4 mux. See here for more.


----------

